# Welche Grafikkarten sind demnächst zu erwarten?



## partitionist (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte mir mein PC zusammenbauen, nur ich weiß noch nicht ob ich die aktuellen Grafikkarten nehmen soll oder auf neue Produkte warten soll ?


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2007)

Entweder Du möchtest richtig Geld ausgeben für die Nvidia 9x Serie (angeblich noch dieses Jahr) oder greif zu aktuellen Karten. Sorry, dass man da nicht differenzierter rangehen kann, aber so ist es halt. Neues für teuer Geld oder aktuelle Kost.

Tatsache ist, dass es letztlich nie *den* Zeitpunkt gibt, zuzugreifen. Preise werden immer fallen, es wird immer im Laufe der nächsten Monate etwas Besseres geben.

mfg chmee


----------



## partitionist (10. Oktober 2007)

Nagut dann werde ich wohl eine 8800 GTS besorgen, nun stellt sich die Frage wieviel Speicher, laut den Anforderungen für Crysis sind 640MB emfpohlen. Gibt es Unterschiede bei der Taktung ?


----------



## partitionist (11. Oktober 2007)

Jemand ein Tipp ?


----------



## MC-René (23. Oktober 2007)

Vor Weihnachten kommt ne 8800GT ... ist aber wohl nicht Deine Leistungsklasse...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (24. Oktober 2007)

Also nach den Benchmarks ist die 8800GTS mit 320 MB minimal schlechter als die mit 640 MB.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_320mb/


----------



## fluessig (30. Oktober 2007)

Da es ja um Crysis zu gehen scheint, hier ein kurzes Fazit von mir nachdem ich die Single Player Demo gespielt hab.

System: E6600 mit 2GB DDR2 und Ati Radeon X1950 Pro (512 MB)

Das Spiel lief unter XP 32 Bit fließend auf 1280 * 1024 mit hohen Details und ohne AA. Mit AA hab ich es nicht mehr ausprobiert, da ich vom Spiel enttäuscht bin und es schon wieder gelöscht hab. Ich hab es abwechselnd zu Far Cry gespielt und, naja, Evolution statt Revolution.

Mit einer 8800 GTS und vergleichbaren Prozessor sollte das Spiel absolut fließend laufen, leider berichten andere Benutzer von einigen Problemen unter Vista und Direct X10. Ist halt leider noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Oktober 2007)

Man munkelt ja, dass bis zum 1. Quartal 2008 die Geforce 9 kommen soll


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2007)

Zu Crysis:
1. Es gibt einen Patch, der die DX10-Effekte auch unter XP und DX9 sichtbar macht.
http://www.ngohq.com/news/12492-crysis-demo-very-high-settings-hack.html
2. Crytek wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Verkaufstag auch gleich einen Patch anbieten, um die gröbsten Fehler auszubügeln.

Raubkopierer, siehe Antwort 1 oben ;-]

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Da es ja um Crysis zu gehen scheint, hier ein kurzes Fazit von mir nachdem ich die Single Player Demo gespielt hab.
> 
> System: E6600 mit 2GB DDR2 und Ati Radeon X1950 Pro (512 MB)
> 
> ...



Hmm, mein Pc ist zu schwach für Crysis. Als ich es auf der GC gezoggt hab, fand ich zwar die Grafik und die Physik sehr cool, aber das Gameplay....Hat mir (wie schon bei Far Cry) nicht wirklich zugesagt.

Naja, dann warte ich weiter auf UT3 und Left 4 Dead. UT3 frisst ja nichtmal soviel Hardware (und das hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht auf der GC). Um nicht komplett offtopic zu sein: UT soll schon unter einer NVIDIA 6200+ oder einer ATI Radeon 9600+ laufen. Empfohlen wird allerdings eine 7800 GTX.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (31. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zu Crysis:
> 1. Es gibt einen Patch, der die DX10-Effekte auch unter XP und DX9 sichtbar macht.
> http://www.ngohq.com/news/12492-crysis-demo-very-high-settings-hack.html



Das ist aber ein umständlicher Hack Weg und bietet kaum Sicherheiten.


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch der Link zum Originalthread: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1427384&postcount=15

Was heisst hier umständlich ? Das Gros der User beschwert sich, dass die fps-Raten unter Vista dermaßen stark fallen, dass sie wieder zu XP zurückkehren. Dieser Patch, der nur aus dem Austausch zweier Dateien besteht, lässt einen unter XP und DX9 die volle Grafikpracht erscheinen. Ich denke, das ist ne Menge wert..

Was meinst Du mit "Sicherheiten bieten" ?

*Das ist kein DX10-auf-XP-Patch !*
mfg chmee


----------

